# EU long term residency?



## Rbguff (Aug 15, 2019)

I am an American living in Köln since 2012, have perm residency for the past 3 years and considering moving to Spain. Question is, does it make sense to appy for EU long term residency card before moving and what advantages would this give me, does Spanish state recognize this differently, make it easier for residency there. I'm searching for a new position before I leave, interested in making an easier transition, I've read of the long breauacratic process in Spain. Any advise appreciated.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Unless you are a citizen of an EU country there is no such thing as 'EU' wide residency so as a US citizen your residential status in Germany is completely irrelevant in Spain and to move there you will have to start from scratch the same as anybody else. 

There is little you can do remotely or in advance of a move but I'm sure the US embassy or consulate in Spain can advise you more comprehensively.

Acquiring German citizenship would probably do the trick as it would make you European and therefore able to travel and settle wherever you wished.


----------



## disillusion20 (May 29, 2013)

Not sure if Germany has something similar to the "Residencia de larga duración-UE", which seem to allow for the possibility of getting residency authorization or residency + work in other EU countries? 

In Spain, you will need to stay for at least 5 years before being able to apply for this card. Link below is to the Spanish site:

PORTAL DE INMIGRACIÃ“N. Residencia de larga duración-UE


----------



## Rbguff (Aug 15, 2019)

I believe there is a permanent EU resident permit that I can apply for after having 5 years of residency here in Germany, give holder more flexability when moving to another EU state, not sure if this makes transition for residency and work easier in Spain?


----------



## Rbguff (Aug 15, 2019)

Any further info or experiences would be helpful, thanks


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Rbguff said:


> I believe there is a permanent EU resident permit that I can apply for after having 5 years of residency here in Germany, give holder more flexability when moving to another EU state, not sure if this makes transition for residency and work easier in Spain?


This is supposed to be EU wide (not sure how long you have to have been EU resident as I haven't checked) and it certainly should do.


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

Rbguff said:


> I am an American living in Köln since 2012, have perm residency for the past 3 years and considering moving to Spain. Question is, does it make sense to appy for EU long term residency card before moving and what advantages would this give me, does Spanish state recognize this differently, make it easier for residency there. I'm searching for a new position before I leave, interested in making an easier transition, I've read of the long breauacratic process in Spain. Any advise appreciated.


Yes, that is what I did. 

Once you have the EU long term residency, you can come to Spain to apply directly for Spanish permanent residency on the basis of that (together with proof of income or job offer).

I acquired EU long-term residency in The Netherlands, and had the Spanish permanent residence granted after a few months of arriving in Spain.

This is the form you need in Spain: http://extranjeros.mitramiss.gob.es...tudes2/11-Formulario_larga_duracixn_FEB19.pdf

In Box 4 you would check the box for Residencia de larga duración, and then the sub-box for "Titular de autorización de residencia de larga duración-UE en otro Estado miembro (art. 155)" which means 'Holder of EU long term residence in another member state'


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Have to say this is news to me but potentially very good news as after living in France before leaving for Spain we there applied for and obtained our 'Titre de Sejours permanent', or permanent residence permits.

Although we have obtained our Spanish residencias in the normal way I will certainly be looking into this.

On the face of it the principal difference would seems to be that the the Residencia de larga duración-UE is awarded to NON EU citizens, a status which of course will apply to British citizens following mad dog BoJo getting his way with a no deal Brexit, but it would seem perverse in the extreme to discriminate against and deny a former EU citizen who has been forcibly stripped of that status by Brexit.

Or maybe just wait until Brexit is done and dusted then apply as a genuine non EU citizen?

Any further info or details eagerly awaited.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

I think you would have to wait until after Brexit because it is indeed for non-EU citizens, which you are not at this point in time.


----------

